# Solved: How to rescue photos from a disabled iPod?



## seberle

My daughter forgot her passcode and tried too many times to remember it, so now her iPod is locked with the message "iPod is disabled. Connect to iTunes." I tried connecting it to iTunes, but iTunes says it could not connect "because it is locked with a passcode. You must enter your passcode on the iPod touch before it can be used with iTunes."

I googled around for a solution and it looks like the only option is to wipe/restore it. The problem is that she has a lot of photos she would like to rescue before erasing it. The Photostream had not been enabled on her computer, so I enabled it. Shortly thereafter, six photos appeared on her computer. But she says there are many, many more and she really wants them. We have waited weeks for more photos to appear, but no more have shown up after the first six. Why not? Is there anything we can do to coax the iPod to finish sharing the rest of the photos in her Photostream?


----------



## Cookiegal

I will leave this open for assistance with photo stream but we will not assist with getting around a password so anyone responding to help please keep this in mind or the thread will have to be closed.


----------



## seberle

Yes, I mainly want help with Photostream. No, I don't want methods for getting around a password.

That being said, I find it odd that the iPod is telling me to connect to iTunes, but when I connect to iTunes, it refuses to allow me to connect, even though my daughter is logged in. (She has not lost the password to her iTunes account.) Are we doing something wrong?


----------



## TonyB25

The only way the data can be recovered is by connecting it to the computer it has been syncing with. The passcode is a security feature. If you don't know the passcode, you have to connect it it to the computer it has been regularly synced with. Connecting it to another computer running iTunes won't work. It's as if the iPod was stolen and connected to the thief's computer running iTunes. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## seberle

Well, it turned out the solution was very simple. I just plugged the iPod into a different PC (which had not been used with the iPod before). This other PC recognized it as a camera and let me download the photos with the standard Windows method.


----------



## TonyB25

That's odd. If that worked, it means the data on the iPod is not secure and could be accessed by a thief.


----------



## seberle

I think you are right, Tony. This does seem to be a security breach, and a very simple one at that. But all I could download were photos. I could not access any other data.


----------

